# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  WOMBO, AI-powered lip sync app, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

wombo.ai

dream.ai
wombo.art

youtube.com/@user-ck6ky2eo1u

twitter.com/WOMBO

linkedin.com/company/wombo-ai

instagram.com/WOMBO.ai

Co-founder and CEO - Ben-Zion Benkhin

Co-founder - Kash Nouroozi

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wombo.ai lets users make silly deepfake videos of their friends or celebrities singing songs"

by Steven Asarch
March 11, 2021

----------

